# Billy, Bucky, Spider, and Nothing



## nickt29 (Nov 30, 2009)

does anyone know them/ of them? they were some old hobos that my mom put up and took car of for a little bit when i was young. last i saw them was in 1995 in kansas city when i was 4.

i just remembered hangin out with them back then and ironically now im getting into the traveling/ train riddin culture too. my mom would just like to hear about how theyre doin. ill see if i cant find any pictures of them. but i do remember one of em had a mechanical jaw tattooed on theyre jaw line. 

thanks


----------

